# CO-96 Denial



## aleigh

Hi all, 
I'm trying to help out a coworker with some denials she is receiving that seemed to have just recently started happening. She is billing global procedures for a pathology group (mostly 88305,88304,88312, etc.) and she is getting a CO-96 when the patient has had another procedure done the same day at the hospital and part A is being billed (mammogram, etc.)

I have never heard of this happening before, can anyone shed any light. I would appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## lorrpb

Denial Code (Remarks): CO 96
Denial reason: Non-covered charge(s). At least one Remark Code must be provided (may be comprised of either the Remittance Advice Remark Code or NCPDP Reject Reason Code.)
Denial Action: : Correct the diagnosis codes

What other Remark Code is she receiving? Is there an issue with the DOS or dx?


----------

